# Quelle della leggerezza



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Zx1_6F-nCaw]http://youtu.be/Zx1_6F-nCaw[/video]


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;uwIGZLjugKA]http://youtu.be/uwIGZLjugKA[/video]


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;7ync5XfNNPo]http://youtu.be/7ync5XfNNPo[/video]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2fckfszdLrs]http://youtu.be/2fckfszdLrs[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (25 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;-0QBxwRhAmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0QBxwRhAmA[/video]


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;AbVzvy7h11M]http://youtu.be/AbVzvy7h11M[/video]


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2EwViQxSJJQ]http://youtu.be/2EwViQxSJJQ[/video]


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;OmF6EaQFIQg]http://youtu.be/OmF6EaQFIQg[/video]


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;PB_sL2bQkNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB_sL2bQkNo[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2014)

Una sera al Latinoamericando a Milano, quando il DJ mise questa tutti i sudamericani presenti impazzirono.

Non l'avevo mai sentita.

[video=youtube;Feu0gHezueY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Feu0gHezueY[/video]


----------



## aristocat (26 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;0yBnIUX0QAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yBnIUX0QAE[/video]


----------



## aristocat (26 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;kOL7aeIDruA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOL7aeIDruA[/video]


----------



## aristocat (26 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;smwj7ISnwXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smwj7ISnwXM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;-ScjucUV8v0]http://youtu.be/-ScjucUV8v0[/video]


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;8x7Ta89QLo4]http://youtu.be/8x7Ta89QLo4[/video]


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;yhqV49us4J8]http://youtu.be/yhqV49us4J8[/video]


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6m47EQtAMzI]http://youtu.be/6m47EQtAMzI[/video]


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;CaXdTe2TYhs]http://youtu.be/CaXdTe2TYhs[/video]


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;XuvF7HF_kLM]http://youtu.be/XuvF7HF_kLM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;3uT4RV2Dfjs]http://youtu.be/3uT4RV2Dfjs[/video]


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;nqAvFx3NxUM]http://youtu.be/nqAvFx3NxUM[/video]


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

*here I come, here I go*

[video=youtube;mD80DkDGxFc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD80DkDGxFc[/video]


----------



## Nicka (1 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;dTAAsCNK7RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTAAsCNK7RA[/video]

Simpaticissima anche la coreografia!!


----------



## JON (3 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;ITuOddPeYoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITuOddPeYoc[/video]


----------



## Eratò (4 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;LOZuxwVk7TU]http://youtu.be/LOZuxwVk7TU[/video]


----------



## Rudra (4 Novembre 2014)

_Because we are your friends
You'll never be alone again_
[video=youtube_share;L0TvnWRSyr4]http://youtu.be/L0TvnWRSyr4[/video]


----------



## drusilla (4 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;iCQ0vDAbF7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCQ0vDAbF7s[/video]


----------



## drusilla (4 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;OOlPbNwgjBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOlPbNwgjBE[/video]


----------



## Eratò (5 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;mILsx_c-vXw]http://youtu.be/mILsx_c-vXw[/video]


----------



## Eratò (5 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;5jlI4uzZGjU]http://youtu.be/5jlI4uzZGjU[/video]


----------



## JON (7 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;_OTRIp6nxB0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OTRIp6nxB0[/video]


----------



## LucyLiu (8 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;DKvRjWKCsW0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKvRjWKCsW0[/video]

vah che qui c'è la Carrà


----------



## aristocat (9 Novembre 2014)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> [video=youtube;DKvRjWKCsW0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKvRjWKCsW0[/video]
> 
> vah che qui c'è la Carrà


che bel brano! Che bella idea che hanno avuto, la Carrà è uno dei miei idoli da bambina!


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;GuJQSAiODqI]http://youtu.be/GuJQSAiODqI[/video]


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;BsKbwR7WXN4]http://youtu.be/BsKbwR7WXN4[/video]


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;57VG1HNVAu0]http://youtu.be/57VG1HNVAu0[/video]


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;N7X4Gn22H48]http://youtu.be/N7X4Gn22H48[/video]


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Sykr0FZZW7s]http://youtu.be/Sykr0FZZW7s[/video]


----------



## Traccia (20 Novembre 2014)

...vengo dal loro bellissimo concerto, il trio gazze fabi silvestri, stupendo, e voglio dedicare questa canzone ai maschietti più furbi del mondo...
http://youtu.be/ccMsWtqx5oc


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ktkuykzkAZs]http://youtu.be/ktkuykzkAZs[/video]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Novembre 2014)

http://youtu.be/CLQ7xYnyIBQ


----------



## Dalida (22 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;ZhdqfX44zUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhdqfX44zUM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;CIqWwiC1BFI]http://youtu.be/CIqWwiC1BFI[/video]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;IDl1c0nR5SI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDl1c0nR5SI[/video]


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;IwBS6QGsH_4]http://youtu.be/IwBS6QGsH_4[/video]


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;iLdvMQgltTE]http://youtu.be/iLdvMQgltTE[/video]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;RrJi2OwsRgo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrJi2OwsRgo[/video]


----------



## Eratò (25 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;y7ZEVA5dy-Y]http://youtu.be/y7ZEVA5dy-Y[/video]


----------



## Nicka (25 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube;XZGYYDvZnpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZGYYDvZnpg[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;hCuMWrfXG4E]http://youtu.be/hCuMWrfXG4E[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_4RZSt4A3jU]http://youtu.be/_4RZSt4A3jU[/video]


----------



## Eratò (28 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;YnaSRhMB_qo]http://youtu.be/YnaSRhMB_qo[/video]


----------

